# Moving to the U.S.



## Queeny561 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently married an Irishman, I'm a U.S. Citizen and we are expecting our first child, however he is still in Ireland. We are having trouble locating companies that hire foreigners in the U.S. Since it take forever to get him a spousal visa we were hoping for a work visa. Does anyone have any suggestions? He is a CAD Engineer, Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Queeny561 said:


> I recently married an Irishman, I'm a U.S. Citizen and we are expecting our first child, however he is still in Ireland. We are having trouble locating companies that hire foreigners in the U.S. Since it take forever to get him a spousal visa we were hoping for a work visa. Does anyone have any suggestions? He is a CAD Engineer, Thanks!


Start the IR1 immigrant visa! Unless he's currently working for a multinational with offices in America who will transfer him over, this is the quickest way. It's quickest if you can file directly with the consulate but you don't given enough info to tell whether this will be possible.


----------



## Queeny561 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Start the IR1 immigrant visa! Unless he's currently working for a multinational with offices in America who will transfer him over, this is the quickest way. It's quickest if you can file directly with the consulate but you don't given enough info to tell whether this will be possible.



Well, He does work for an american company, however they don't want to let him go to the U.S. and they claim there are no position available at this time. What will the IR1 visa do?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Queeny561 said:


> Well, He does work for an american company, however they don't want to let him go to the U.S. and they claim there are no position available at this time. What will the IR1 visa do?


Give him a green card when he arrives so he can live and work there. Are you resident in Ireland or the US?


----------



## Queeny561 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Give him a green card when he arrives so he can live and work there. Are you resident in Ireland or the US?


I'm was born in the United States. How long does it take to get that visa?


----------



## Queeny561 (Jan 4, 2009)

Queeny561 said:


> I'm was born in the United States. How long does it take to get that visa?


We got married this past November and I still reside in the U.S. while my husband is back in Ireland.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Queeny561 said:


> We got married this past November and I still reside in the U.S. while my husband is back in Ireland.


In that case you need to file the initial I-130 here in the US. Budget around 8-10 months before his visa comes through.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

hi guys. my husband and i were thinking about moving to canada but thought we may also explore a move to the usa instead. can anyone tell me which of the 2 countries is easier to get into and has good job prospects for trucker?

we are both uk born and bred


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scotiagirl said:


> hi guys. my husband and i were thinking about moving to canada but thought we may also explore a move to the usa instead. can anyone tell me which of the 2 countries is easier to get into and has good job prospects for trucker?
> 
> we are both uk born and bred


CANADA wins, hands down!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Canada has a point system, so that if you accumulate a certain number of points, for things like your education, having relatives there, your profession, etc., you can immigrate without having to find a job with a company that is able to sponsor you.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

ok. can points be gained per couple or is it based on the person making the application?

my husband has relevent driving licences for certain trucks but no formal schooling qualifications where as i has reasonably good qualifications but my trade is as a gardener/landscape management which may not be a recognised trade/skill that is needed


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

scotiagirl said:


> ok. can points be gained per couple or is it based on the person making the application?
> 
> my husband has relevent driving licences for certain trucks but no formal schooling qualifications where as i has reasonably good qualifications but my trade is as a gardener/landscape management which may not be a recognised trade/skill that is needed


scotiagirl.... check here:

Canadian Immigration and Visas | Canadian Immigration Points Calculator


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

*hello*



scotiagirl said:


> ok. can points be gained per couple or is it based on the person making the application?
> 
> my husband has relevent driving licences for certain trucks but no formal schooling qualifications where as i has reasonably good qualifications but my trade is as a gardener/landscape management which may not be a recognised trade/skill that is needed


Hi are you in Kilmarnock or have yu moved to Canada?
I can give you some info on driving etc. I have tried to email you a private message but to no avail. I live in Kilmarnock and hubby and I are thinking about going back to canada in the next few months.


----------

